# Hereford Tex Tan Saddles



## cghbuilder86

I just ran across a Hereford saddle on ebay. I'm wondering if anybody here knows a lot about these saddles and might be able to help. There is not a lot of info listed from the seller. They basically just say that the gullet measures 6.5". If it is a true 6.5" would that mean it has semi QH bars. The saddle I ride in right now is a Hereford. But it doesn't fit my horse, it is a roping saddle though. I'm pretty sure this one on ebay is a pleasure saddle. Does anybody know if hereford make some narrow fitting semi QH bars type saddles? Any info would be appreciated. Here is a pic incase it helps any.
Thanks,
Colby


----------



## iridehorses

The older TexTan saddles (as this one appears to be) were very well made. the style of the one you show looks like a reining saddle. Most of the TexTan saddles that I've come across were wider gullet but if it does measure 6 1/2" I would say you are right in your assessment about having SQHB.

The saddle in the picture does not seem to have a lot of milage on it based on what I can see of the seat and jockey. I would like to see a picture of the owner holding the ruler across the gullet and I would also like to see a picture of the linning. 

Did you ask about the condition of the leather? A lot of older saddles were not kept in the best conditions and the leather gets stiff. Sometimes even the best leather conditioner doesn't bring them back. Look at the way the jockey is laying and the strings. Both look on the stiff side. What is the saddle selling for and what about shipping?


----------



## kitten_Val

iridehorses said:


> The older TexTan saddles (as this one appears to be) were very well made.


I'd say modern ones are pretty nice too.


----------



## SouthernTrails

Iride,

Here is the link, what do you think, it looks a little wide to me, price?, I am not good on used 

15" Hereford Tex Tan of Yoakum Western Saddle - eBay (item 140324267839 end time Jun-05-09 14:32:44 PDT)


.


----------



## iridehorses

Thanks for the link, Kevin. CGH, you should post the link yourself the next time because after looking over the other pictures, I would pass on the saddle myself. Based on the rest of the pictures, the saddle is well used and the leather concerns me. The style looks like it's from the 70's and although many saddles in that era are still perfect, I would want to see it in person due to the age I'm estimating it to be and what the pictures presented.

As for the width of the gullet, I'm seeing closer to 6 3/4 and would think more in line with regular QHB and not semi. The price is at the upper limit of what the saddle is worth to me (adding in the shipping). 

One more thing. Based on the picture in your avatar, I might be looking at 16" seats not 15". Your rear should be JUST at the cantle and you should have a fist between your belly and the horn.

My 2¢.


----------



## cghbuilder86

Thanks so much for the replies! All very good points you bring up. I also thought it looked closer to 6 3/4". And my horse is very narrow so I don't want to go that wide. Also, I do usually prefer a 16" saddle. I think I might could do a 15" though....maybe not, I haven't really tried it. haha Thanks for pointing it out though.
Back to saddle searching.....


----------



## siennawilliam012

Tex Tan Saddles, Also Well Known By The Name Of Hereford Saddles, Has Been Around In The Equestrian Leather Industry For Many Years. Tex Tan Is Among the Top of the Class in the Western Leather Equestrian Products Today. The Discount Saddle Shop Offers A Selection Of Tex Tan Hereford Cutting, Reining, Trail, Barrel Racing, Team Roping, Show, Endurance, and Youth Saddles. 

roping saddles


----------



## waresbear

I borrowed an older Hereford for a month, was a very good saddle. I offered to buy it but the owner said, loan only, give it back! So I stole it. Kidding. But I thought about it.


----------



## jumanji321

This is from 2009.


----------



## iridehorses

siennawilliam012 said:


> Tex Tan Saddles, Also Well Known By The Name Of Hereford Saddles, Has Been Around In The Equestrian Leather Industry For Many Years. Tex Tan Is Among the Top of the Class in the Western Leather Equestrian Products Today.


It was at one time but not any more. It is a decent saddle but far from the top.


----------



## LindaR

*Hereford TexTan Yoakum saddle*

I know the posts are old ones but need to know what to do. I need to sell my beautiful Hereford Brand TexTan Yoakum, Texas saddle. I have ridden with it maybe 10 times. It was made at least 30 years ago but I have kept the leather conditioned. How should I price it? I have read that it is a really good saddle (which I believe) but also read it is not well made!


----------



## CA VA shooter

Someone on here can correct me if I am wrong, but Tex Tan Hereford saddles are good well made saddles (I have two that are probable older than yours and have thousands of miles on them). It was the Tex Tan Brahma than was not well made it didn't hold up. Best way to explain it is the Brahma was the Chevy Impala, Hereford was the Mercedes Benz. Depending on the shape it is in you might get a decent price. For a really nice well cared for Hereford I would pay about $400-500. Check out some consignment shops in your area and see what saddles sell for as your area might affect the price.


----------



## Saddlebag

Can you post a pic or two?


----------



## LindaR

Saddlebag said:


> Can you post a pic or two?


Thank you for responding. I will post some pictures tomorrow. The saddle is in VERY GOOD condition. It has almost no rider wear even in the seat.


----------

